# keine Tastatur bei Anmeldung



## xrax (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Aspire 6920 mit Vista Ultimate.

Ich hatte einige Problem nach einem UpDate, komme jetzt aber nach einem BIOS-Reset wieder bis zur Anmeldung.

Leider kann ich dort aber nichts eingeben. Es wird kein Zeichen angenommen. Ausser wenn ich "m" drücke. Das hat die Wirkung wie ENTER. Habs auch schon mit der Bildschirmtastatur probiert, ohne Erfolg.

Das Booten mit DVD bringts auch nicht. Ich bekomme in der Auswahl nur "Windows Setup [EMS Enabled]". Wenn ich dann wieder "m" drück, kommt "Windows is loading files..." und danach die cmd.exe. 
Wo ich mich gar nicht auskenne und die Tastatur auch nicht korekt geht. Die Zeichen die gehen haben dort immer ein ^ - Zeichen davor.

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich da machen kann?

Besten Dank
xrax


----------



## Alex Duschek (5. Juni 2010)

Externe Tastatur versucht?


----------

